# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Khu du lịch Văn Thánh - 'Ốc đảo xanh' Văn Thánh giữa thành phố - du lịch Sài Gòn

## thietht

*Những cây cổ thụ vài người ôm, những bãi cỏ bạt ngàn, hồ bơi xanh vắt, khu du lịch Văn Thánh như một ốc đảo xanh giữa lòng sài thành.*

Cách trung tâm TP HCM khoảng 2 km nhưng khi bước vào khu du lịch Văn Thánh, bạn sẽ có cảm giác như đã rời thành phố đến miền quê thật thanh bình. Đó như một làng quê với những cây cổ thụ xòe tán che mát con đường làng, chiếc xe kéo đang chờ chủ nhân chất đầy hàng hóa, những bãi cỏ bạt ngàn, những cây hoa sứ thắp sáng một góc, với chiếc cây cầu tre nhỏ bắc qua con rạch. Trong cái không gian êm đềm, yên lành ấy du khách chỉ muốn ngả lưng xuống bãi cỏ xanh bên ao sen trong vắt, nhắm mắt nghe gió thổi rì rào qua bụi chuối, để gột trôi mọi mệt mỏi lo toan của cuộc sống.

----------


## thietht

Không gian rộng, yên tĩnh, lại không phải đi xa, Văn Thánh thường là lựa chọn tốt nhất cho những nhóm bạn, gia đình đến thư giãn sau một tuần học tập, làm việc mệt mỏi. Nhóm ít tiền chọn phương án trải bạt xuống cỏ, bày thức ăn mang theo, ăn uống, vui chơi. Nhóm nào xông xênh thì vào nhà hàng thưởng thức món ăn do đầu bếp chế biến. Song phương án được lựa chọn nhiều nhất là thuê một ngôi nhà (với mức giá từ 150 - 300.000 đồng) - vừa có không gian riêng trò chuyện, vừa chế biến thức ăn mang theo.








Dù chơi vơi trên mặt hồ hay yên vị trên mặt đất, mỗi căn nhà đều được trang bị bàn ghế, chõng tre, bếp nướng. Nhân viên sẽ cung cấp nguyên liệu nhóm bếp cho bạn.



Nhà hàng ẩn mình dưới tán cây.









Không gian lý tưởng để trò chuyện.
Ngoài là điểm đến thư giãn lý tưởng, khu du lịch Văn Thánh cũng được biết đến là một khu tiệc buffer hàng đêm với những món ngon đặc trưng trong và ngoài nước với mức giá 250.000 đồng/người lớn.

_Khu du lịch Văn Thánh, 48/10 Điện Biên Phủ, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM._




(Theo Zing)

Để tham quan Sài Gòn bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan Sài Gòn 1 ngày (Giá 140.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *tour tham quan Sai Gon 1 ngay (Gia 140.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## dung89

Đúng là ốc đảo xanh, nhìn mát cả mắt

----------


## doisotrung

Cảnh đẹp và mang tới cảm giác trong lành sảng khoái.

----------

